# forum moderators



## Dr. Poe (Feb 3, 2012)

I see that some members are listed as just active members. Yet these same members seem to have authority here in the forum. The lock threads and delete posts. So then who are those that are in charge of what? Somebody enlighten me please.
Dr. Poe :?:


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 3, 2012)

:arrow: board index go to Who is online part :arrow: global moderators

Every member whose nick name is in green or red.


----------



## nickvc (Feb 3, 2012)

Dr.Poe I think what your seeing is members commenting on threads and then reporting them to the moderators, we can all report worries to the moderators, and then the moderators act in the interest of the forum as they see fit. I don't believe anyone but the moderators can delete threads or lock them but we all have a duty to report misuse, misinformation or bad attitude to maintain the harmony and accuracy of the forum for the benefit of all.


----------



## Oz (Feb 3, 2012)

Only a moderator (user name is in green) or the administrator/owner (Noxx) can delete, edit, or lock threads or posts. Active members can only notify us of what they see as a problem.


----------



## Dr. Poe (Feb 3, 2012)

Oz said:


> Only a moderator (user name is in green) or the administrator/owner (Noxx) can delete, edit, or lock threads or posts. Active members can only notify us of what they see as a problem.


Thank you, I see your name is in green. Regards, Dr. Poe 8)


----------

